# UGH my wires are chewed -.-



## tpab23 (Apr 6, 2014)

I go to school where the school supplies laptops and we rent them. they supply us with MacBooks and chargers but ours were secondhand. i currently have many chew marks on my charger that I had no idea I had and i know its natural for them but it annoys me sometimes!! I never tell them off for it because I know its just what they do but what if my school wants the laptops back so we can get newer computers and they see all the chew marks! Ill have to buy a new one!!!! NEVER TAKING MY CHARGER TO SCHOOL! (also I keep my wires in a box that they can't get in. but I forgot to put the charger back in and yeah… it was kinda my fault -.-


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

You could lay down some fallen peices of wood from outdoors in startegic places around the rat room. They will gnaw on them instead of anything valuable.


----------



## tpab23 (Apr 6, 2014)

DustyRat said:


> You could lay down some fallen peices of wood from outdoors in startegic places around the rat room. They will gnaw on them instead of anything valuable.


 I don't trust my neighbours (our backyards are all joined as we are in a circle kind of thing) and i don't know what they'll put on it. Im going to go out tomorrow and get a floor board to make a ramp. I might pick up an untreated bird branch at the pet store. thanks for your suggestion!!


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Tell us how the ramp works out!!


----------



## tpab23 (Apr 6, 2014)

Hey-Fay said:


> Tell us how the ramp works out!!


 I got it today! it was a dollar coz it was a sample floor board. I haven't stuck any fleece on it yet as Im too lazy . I just wrapped a towel around it and they seem to get in and out of the cage just fine. very inexpensive ramp!


----------

